# figlio preferito



## omicron (11 Marzo 2022)

c'è una signora in ufficio da un'ora che sta a parlare e parlare del figlio, tanto che ho pensato che fosse figlio unico, in realtà la signora di figli ne ha 3, però questo qui è il figlio preferito che l'ha fregata in tutti i modi e continua ad essere il preferito
io ho una figlia sola e non mi rendo conto, ma come si fa a fare preferenze tra i figli?


----------



## Ulisse (11 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> c'è una signora in ufficio da un'ora che sta a parlare e parlare del figlio, tanto che ho pensato che fosse figlio unico, in realtà la signora di figli ne ha 3, però questo qui è il figlio preferito che l'ha fregata in tutti i modi e continua ad essere il preferito
> io ho una figlia sola e non mi rendo conto, ma come si fa a fare preferenze tra i figli?


non è il preferito ma quello più bisognoso dei tre.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2022)

“Ogni madre ha un figlio preferito. È qualcosa a cui non puoi resistere. Dopotutto è un essere umano. Ho il mio; il figlio per il quale provo una vicinanza speciale, con il quale condivido sentimenti d'amore che nessuno potrà mai capire. Il mio figlio preferito è quello che è stato troppo malato per mangiare il gelato durante la sua festa di compleanno ... che ha avuto la varicella a Natale ... che prima di coricarsi portava l'apparecchio alle gambe perché i suoi piedi erano rivolti verso l'interno ... che aveva la febbre a mezzanotte, l'attacco d'asma, il ragazzo che tenevo tra le braccia al pronto soccorso.

Il mio figlio preferito è quello che ha commesso gli errori durante il recital di pianoforte, non ha saputo scrivere il comitato durante l'ape di ortografia, ha corso nella direzione sbagliata durante la partita di calcio e gli è stata rubata la bicicletta per incuria.
Il mio figlio preferito era egoista, immaturo, lunatico ed egocentrico. Era vulnerabile, solo, insicuro riguardo alla sua partecipazione a questo mondo; ed estremamente meraviglioso.

Tutte le madri hanno un figlio preferito. È sempre lo stesso: quello che ha bisogno di te in questo momento. Quello che ha bisogno di te per qualsiasi motivo - per tenersi stretto a te, urlarti contro, ferirti, abbracciarti, lodarti, incolparti o scaricarti - ma soprattutto perché tu sia presente.“
Erma Bombeck
Ho trovato questo in rete. Ma in uno dei suoi libri, una madre malata scrive a ognuno dei suoi figli più o meno “tu sei il mio figlio preferito, ma non dirlo ai tuoi fratelli...” poi la lettera prosegue con le peculiarità per cui ognuno è speciale.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2022)

Un altro scritto tratto da, vado a memoria, “Di mamma non ce n’è una sola”.
“LA MAMMA SPECIALE " Erma Bombeck

Molte donne diventano mamme per caso, alcune per scelta, altre per pressioni sociali e forse un paio per abitudine.
Quest’anno, quasi 10.000 donne diventeranno mamme di bambini disabili. Non vi siete mai domandati come vengono scelte le mamme dei bambini disabili?
In qualche modo visualizzo Dio veleggiare sopra la Terra e selezionare i Suoi strumenti di propagazione con grande cura e deliberazione. Man mano che osserva, dà ordine ai suoi angeli di prendere appunti nel Libro Maestro.

“Aemstrong Beth, figlio. Santo protettore: Matteo.
“Forest Marjorie, figlia. Santo protettore: Cecilia. “
Rutledge Carrie, gemelli. Santo protettore ….diamo loro Gerardo. E’ abituato alla profanità”.

Alla fine, passa un nome ad un angelo e sorride,
“Dagli un figlio disabile”.
L’angelo è curioso. “Perché lei, Dio? E’ cosi' felice”
“Esattamente”, sorride Dio.
“Potrei dare un figlio disabile a una madre che non sa sorridere? cio' sarebbe crudele.”
“Ma ha pazienza?” chiede l’angelo.
“Non voglio che lei abbia troppa pazienza, o affogherà in un mare di rimpianti e autocommiserazione. Una volta svaniti lo shock e i risentimenti, lei sarà in grado di gestire la situazione.
“Oggi l’ho guardata. E’ cosi' sicura di se stessa ed indipendente, qualità cosi' rare ma cosi' necessarie in una madre. Vedi, il bambino che le daro' avrà un suo proprio mondo. La mamma dovrà farlo vivere nel mondo di lei e questo non sarà facile.”
“Ma Signore, non credo neanche che abbia fede.”
Dio sorride. “Non ha importanza, Io posso rimediare a questo. Questa è perfetta. Ha la dose giusta di egoismo.”
L’angelo emette un profondo sospiro. “egoismo ? E’ una virtù?”
Dio annuisce. “Se ogni tanto non potrà separarsi dal bambino, non riuscirà mai a sopravvivere. Si, qui c’è una donna che benediro' con un bambino meno che perfetto. Ancora non se ne rende conto, ma è da invidiare. “Non darà per scontata neanche una parola.
Non considererà mai un passo una cosa ordinaria.
Quando il suo bambino dirà “Mamma” per la prima volta, sarà testimone di un miracolo e lo saprà.
Quando descriverà un albero o un tramonto al suo bambino cieco, lei vedrà come solo poche persone vedono le mie creazioni.”

“Le permettero' di vedere chiaramente le cose che Io vedo – ignoranza, crudeltà, pregiudizio e di innalzarsi al di sopra di tutte.
Non sarà mai sola. Sara' al suo fianco ogni minuto di ogni giorno della sua vita e sono sicuro che svolgerà il mio lavoro come se fosse al mio fianco.”
“E per quanto riguarda il Suo Santo protettore ?” chiede l’angelo, con la penna sospesa a mezz’aria.

Dio sorride. e dice: “Uno specchio sarà sufficiente”


----------



## Nono (11 Marzo 2022)

Io ho un maschio ed una femmina.
Li adoro entrambi, forse in maniera diversa, ma non posso dire di avere un preferito.


----------



## omicron (11 Marzo 2022)

quindi voi dite che il figlio preferito non esiste, ma a parte la signora io ne ho viste di differenze tra i figli, tipo togliere il succo di frutta a un figlio per darlo all'altro (che aveva già bevuto il suo), comprare vestiti nuovi e firmati a uno e niente all'altro (e intendo niente), parlare sempre e solo di un figlio ed ignorare l'altro. la signora in questione ha dato i soldi a un figlio per fargli comprare la casa dove vive lei, lui l'ha fatta comprare alla compagna, e gli altri figli sono rimasti senza niente...


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> quindi voi dite che il figlio preferito non esiste, ma a parte la signora io ne ho viste di differenze tra i figli, tipo togliere il succo di frutta a un figlio per darlo all'altro (che aveva già bevuto il suo), comprare vestiti nuovi e firmati a uno e niente all'altro (e intendo niente), parlare sempre e solo di un figlio ed ignorare l'altro. la signora in questione ha dato i soldi a un figlio per fargli comprare la casa dove vive lei, lui l'ha fatta comprare alla compagna, e gli altri figli sono rimasti senza niente...


Ma c'è differenza tra figlio preferito e genitore di merda.


----------



## omicron (11 Marzo 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma c'è differenza tra figlio preferito e genitore di merda.


ma è il genitore di merda che ha un figlio preferito


----------



## Nono (11 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> quindi voi dite che il figlio preferito non esiste, ma a parte la signora io ne ho viste di differenze tra i figli, tipo togliere il succo di frutta a un figlio per darlo all'altro (che aveva già bevuto il suo), comprare vestiti nuovi e firmati a uno e niente all'altro (e intendo niente), parlare sempre e solo di un figlio ed ignorare l'altro. la signora in questione ha dato i soldi a un figlio per fargli comprare la casa dove vive lei, lui l'ha fatta comprare alla compagna, e gli altri figli sono rimasti senza niente...


Io sto sempre molto attento a non fare differenze, sono quasi maniacale.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> quindi voi dite che il figlio preferito non esiste, ma a parte la signora io ne ho viste di differenze tra i figli, tipo togliere il succo di frutta a un figlio per darlo all'altro (che aveva già bevuto il suo), comprare vestiti nuovi e firmati a uno e niente all'altro (e intendo niente), parlare sempre e solo di un figlio ed ignorare l'altro. la signora in questione ha dato i soldi a un figlio per fargli comprare la casa dove vive lei, lui l'ha fatta comprare alla compagna, e gli altri figli sono rimasti senza niente...


Non può dipendere da una storia di quel figlio che non conosciamo?


----------



## omicron (11 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non può dipendere da una storia di quel figlio che non conosciamo?


purtroppo no


----------



## Lostris (11 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Io sto sempre molto attento a non fare differenze, sono quasi maniacale.


Io invece le faccio, le differenze, perché loro in primis non sono uguali.

Non do (né ricevo) gli stessi baci e abbracci.
Non parlo loro allo stesso modo, non dedico loro lo stesso tempo. 
Richiedono e hanno bisogno di cose diverse.

Li amo alla follia, ma uno è più vicino a me, caratterialmente, l’altro è una sfida da comprendere.

L’equità è una cosa ben diversa dall’uguaglianza.

Cerco di guardare alla loro unicità cercando di fare meno cazzate possibili… non è facile.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Marzo 2022)

Ho due figli che adoro 
Non posso però non ammettere che  con uno ho un’affinità maggiore 
Credo che sia perché sembra il più forte m e il più debole ma non so se sia la spiegazione giusta 
Rendendomi conto della cosa faccio di tutto per compensare con l’altro


----------



## omicron (11 Marzo 2022)

approcciarsi diversamente a due caratteri diversi credo che sia uguale, per esempio io e mia sorella siamo molto diverse e io ho ottenuto più di lei solo per il mio modo di rivolgermi ai miei, io sto proprio parlando del figlio della regina e del figlio della serva, uno idolatrato l'altro bistrattato


----------



## Andromeda4 (11 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Io sto sempre molto attento a non fare differenze, sono quasi maniacale.


Quindi tendenzialmente avresti una preferenza ma stai attento a non mostrarla?


----------



## Nono (11 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> approcciarsi diversamente a due caratteri diversi credo che sia uguale, per esempio io e mia sorella siamo molto diverse e io ho ottenuto più di lei solo per il mio modo di rivolgermi ai miei, io sto proprio parlando del figlio della regina e del figlio della serva, uno idolatrato l'altro bistrattato


Approcciarsi diversamente è un conto,  privilegiarne uno a dispetto dell'altro è un altro conto.
Io rivolgo le stesse attenzioni e non faccio sconti diversi


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> purtroppo no


Mi dispiace per lui e per i genitori.


----------



## omicron (11 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Approcciarsi diversamente è un conto,  privilegiarne uno a dispetto dell'altro è un altro conto.
> Io rivolgo le stesse attenzioni e non faccio sconti diversi


ma infatti è quello che dico io, i figli sono persone diverse tra di loro e con i genitori, però ho notato alcuni genitori fare differenze, ad esempio, tra maschio e femmina, relegando la femmina al ruolo di cenerentola 


Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi dispiace per lui e per i genitori.


a me dispiace per gli altri figli


----------



## Nono (11 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Quindi tendenzialmente avresti una preferenza ma stai attento a non mostrarla?


Per nulla. E sto attento che non si percepisca qualcosa di diverso.
I ragazzi sono bravi a farti notare differenze di trattamento e fare le vittime.


----------



## Andromeda4 (11 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> c'è una signora in ufficio da un'ora che sta a parlare e parlare del figlio, tanto che ho pensato che fosse figlio unico, in realtà la signora di figli ne ha 3, però questo qui è il figlio preferito che l'ha fregata in tutti i modi e continua ad essere il preferito
> io ho una figlia sola e non mi rendo conto, ma come si fa a fare preferenze tra i figli?


Io parlo come figlia di una madre che ha una preferenza smaccata per il figlio maschio... ma proprio chiarissima, da sempre. Sempre spalleggiato, sempre difeso. Ha fatto un gran danno al carattere di mio fratello, già poco strutturato di suo. Lo ha reso infantile, immaturo, sempre alla ricerca di alibi, persino mio nipote lo ha inquadrato, e ha nove anni. 
Quanto alle frustrazioni subite da bambina, puoi immaginare...


----------



## omicron (11 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Io parlo come figlia di una madre che ha una preferenza smaccata per il figlio maschio... ma proprio chiarissima, da sempre. Sempre spalleggiato, sempre difeso. Ha fatto un gran danno al carattere di mio fratello, già poco strutturato di suo. Lo ha reso infantile, immaturo, sempre alla ricerca di alibi, persino mio nipote lo ha inquadrato, e ha nove anni.
> Quanto alle frustrazioni subite da bambina, puoi immaginare...


io ho due cugini, maschio e femmina, cresciuti così, il maschio perfetto, la femmina... ah perchè abbiamo anche una figlia? a chi faceva notare a mia zia come fosse sbagliato quello che faceva rispondeva con un "ma tu non hai il maschio non puoi capire"


----------



## Andromeda4 (11 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io ho due cugini, maschio e femmina, cresciuti così, il maschio perfetto, la femmina... ah perchè abbiamo anche una figlia? a chi faceva notare a mia zia come fosse sbagliato quello che faceva rispondeva con un "ma tu non hai il maschio non puoi capire"


Sai che per due volte io sono stata presa per una parente e non per la figlia?


----------



## omicron (11 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Sai che per due volte io sono stata presa per una parente e non per la figlia?


ci credo, alla sorella di una mia amica chiesero se fosse figlia unica, nessuno aveva mai parlato della sorella


----------



## patroclo (11 Marzo 2022)

Più che preferenza ammetto di avere un rapporto apparentemente privilegiato col maggiore, sarà che è più maturo e quindi parlarci è decisamente un'altra cosa, aspettiamo che anche l'altro cresca un po' e poi vediamo...alla fine mi sa che le cose si pareggeranno


----------



## Divì (11 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> approcciarsi diversamente a due caratteri diversi credo che sia uguale, per esempio io e mia sorella siamo molto diverse e io ho ottenuto più di lei solo per il mio modo di rivolgermi ai miei, io sto proprio parlando del figlio della regina e del figlio della serva, uno idolatrato l'altro bistrattato


Io ho due maschi ormai grandi (uno è sposato e padre), tra l'altro figli di padri diversi. Confesso che ho un rapporto un po' complicato con il maggiore, e spesso lo privilegio per sedare i miei sensi di colpa per avere lasciato suo padre. In realtà il secondo è quello che mi è più vicino per carattere e modo di relazionarsi, anzi, è proprio migliore di me.
Esistono certamente famiglie dove esistono figli di serie A e di serie B, ma capita, non è uno standard.


----------



## CIRCE74 (11 Marzo 2022)

Da mamma l'amore che provo per entrambe è lo stesso, ovviamente il carattere è diverso quindi ho un modo diverso di approcciarmi con loro...e anche l'età fa la differenza, con quella di 15 anni parliamo di tutto e ci piace un sacco passare il tempo insieme, con quella di 10 ho un rapporto più protettivo, ho notato che essendo la seconda tendo più a trattarla da "piccola" rispetto a quello che ho fatto con l'altra.
Da figlia e sorella maggiore di un maschio ho sempre sofferto il fatto che mio fratello è sempre stato un po' privilegiato...a parole eravamo uguali ma indirettamente mi è sempre arrivato il messaggio che l'arrivo dell'agognato maschio fosse stata una liberazione per mia mamma...aveva accontentato mio padre...


----------



## ologramma (11 Marzo 2022)

da padre di due figli maschi ormai fuori di casa , noto differenze  ma già c'erano , nel modo di risolvere le cose e le situazioni .
Vedo il grande abile in tuti i campi anche quello di fare cose manuali , l'altro capace e intelligente come l'altro , di cose da  fare non ne ha mai voluto sapere .
Li ho sempre apprezzati entrambi allo stesso modo ma devo dire che sono orgoglioso del grande anche se dimentica , l'altro mammone  mi ha sorpreso nel senso buono come altruista e volenteroso .
MI hanno entrambi reso felice dandomi due nipotini , dimenticavo le nuore ottime ragazze e brave.
Parlato e detto in termini generali , ma qualche cose si capisce


----------



## Andromeda4 (11 Marzo 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> da padre di due figli maschi ormai fuori di casa , noto differenze  ma già c'erano , nel modo di risolvere le cose e le situazioni .
> Vedo il grande abile in tuti i campi anche quello di fare cose manuali , l'altro capace e intelligente come l'altro , di cose da  fare non ne ha mai voluto sapere .
> Li ho sempre apprezzati entrambi allo stesso modo ma devo dire che sono orgoglioso del grande anche se dimentica , l'altro mammone  mi ha sorpreso nel senso buono come altruista e volenteroso .
> MI hanno entrambi reso felice dandomi due nipotini , dimenticavo le nuore ottime ragazze e brave.
> Parlato e detto in termini generali , ma qualche cose si capisce


Però si sente che uno ti è più simpatico, Olo. Non lo nascondi molto bene.


----------



## ologramma (11 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Però si sente che uno ti è più simpatico, Olo. Non lo nascondi molto bene.


sai quello grande è un po po ma è quello che capisce di più , ora ritorno da casa di lui dovevamo mettersi d'accordo per una cosa  , tornato tardi dal lavoro


----------



## Andromeda4 (11 Marzo 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> sai quello grande è un po po ma è quello che capisce di più , ora ritorno da casa di lui dovevamo mettersi d'accordo per una cosa  , tornato tardi dal lavoro


"Capisce di più"... è un giudizio niente male, eh. 
Non è che l'altro lo fate sentire escluso e lui reagisce sembrando indifferente?


----------



## ologramma (11 Marzo 2022)

no l'altro , come ho detto è bravo in altre cose , tutti e due mi fanno sentire appagato


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Marzo 2022)

Nel mio caso non posso parlare di figlio preferito, bensì di emozioni vissute diversamente.
Il primo ad esempio essendo il primo nato, quindi non lui come persona ma il come lo ho vissuto io, lo sento più intensamente mio degli altri.
Ma perché è venuto per primo e quindi ricordo ogni singolo attimo della sua esistenza.
Gli altri, pur avendoli seguiti come il primo, ho come l’impressione siano cresciuti da soli.
Quindi più che dire il figlio preferito direi l’esperienza più intensa.


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Marzo 2022)

Non ho preferenze, tuttavia mia figlia è sempre stata un po gelosa del fratello. 
Sostiene che è il mio preferito, in realtà con lei mica si può parlare tranquillamente ti salta al collo. 
Sembro più affettuosa con lui, ma solo perché me lo permette. 
Con lei devo stare più attenta. 
Forse tra madre e figlia c'è più un rapporto di odio/amore


----------



## Brunetta (12 Marzo 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non ho preferenze, tuttavia mia figlia è sempre stata un po gelosa del fratello.
> Sostiene che è il mio preferito, in realtà con lei mica si può parlare tranquillamente ti salta al collo.
> Sembro più affettuosa con lui, ma solo perché me lo permette.
> Con lei devo stare più attenta.
> Forse tra madre e figlia c'è più un rapporto di odio/amore


Ma no, dipende.
Io ho una femmina e un maschio.
Il legame con entrambi è fortissimo e mi sono impegnata affinché non li soffocassi.
Con la femmina c’è stata una identificazione lusinghiera: la versione perfezionata di me.
Con il maschio innamoramento.
Appunto una differenza data dal capire senza difficoltà al dovere prestare attenzione.
Adesso hanno la loro casa/home e comunichiamo sempre.
Per mia figlia è più urgente farlo. Entrambi sanno di essere capiti e anch’io li capisco. Vi è ironia e ridiamo molto.
Non vi sono preferenze, ma diversità.


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma no, dipende.
> Io ho una femmina e un maschio.
> Il legame con entrambi è fortissimo e mi sono impegnata affinché non li soffocassi.
> Con la femmina c’è stata una identificazione lusinghiera: la versione perfezionata di me.
> ...


Sicuramente è soggettivo. 
Mia figlia per esempio prende le difese di suo padre sempre. 
Per poi sentenziare che lei non ci sarebbe mai stata insieme fino ad ora. 
Non so, certi meccanismi nascono per una serie du situazioni.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (12 Marzo 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non ho preferenze, tuttavia mia figlia è sempre stata un po gelosa del fratello.
> Sostiene che è il mio preferito, in realtà con lei mica si può parlare tranquillamente ti salta al collo.
> Sembro più affettuosa con lui, ma solo perché me lo permette.
> Con lei devo stare più attenta.
> Forse tra madre e figlia c'è più un rapporto di odio/amore


Oddio....l avrei potuto scrivere io...
Identico....
Stessa situazione....


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Oddio....l avrei potuto scrivere io...
> Identico....
> Stessa situazione....


Siamo messe bene


----------



## Brunetta (12 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Oddio....l avrei potuto scrivere io...
> Identico....
> Stessa situazione....





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Siamo messe bene


Però anche con i figli è una relazione, solo che è una relazione asimmetrica e la responsabilità principale è dei genitori.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (12 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però anche con i figli è una relazione, solo che è una relazione asimmetrica e la responsabilità principale è dei genitori.


Nessuno lo nega...
Ma che mia figlia abbia un carattere "particolare" è inconfutabile... ed è particolarmente restia a coccole varie...
Ma ciò non toglie che per me è "perfetta" anche così ...
Io sono più che soddisfatta del rapporto che ho con loro...


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però anche con i figli è una relazione, solo che è una relazione asimmetrica e la responsabilità principale è dei genitori.


Ormai è una donna, ha le sue idee. 
Diciamo che la nostra relazione è dettata soprattutto dai suoi cambi umorali.


----------

